# Alaska Moose Hunt 10 Sept-Oct Days $1200.00



## bearstalker (Oct 10, 2010)

This is a hunt for Moose 50 inches and over practically right in my back yard. Things may be winding down for black bears by October, but you can do a Moose/Black Bear combo at no extra charge. This hunt is done in the vicinity of our 140 miles of road on a remote island. You have a better chance of a good bull here in Kake, Alaska than on some of the fly in hunts up north. On this hunt you will call the moose to you and there are lots to choose from. I've heard too many horror stories about flying in to the tundra and finding out that the moose are five miles from the air strip or that there has been an emergency closure. I set up advertised fly in hunts, but withdrew the ads on hearing so many complaints about such hunts. You really need a guide, and not a DIY hunt up north, as the guide can take you right to the game, instead of doing a drop off with so many disadvantages. 

*On this DIY hunt* you get transportation every day to good hunting spots and a warm bunk every night. The local moose herd is ready for good harvesting, after growing slowly into this condition. The word really is not out yet and in a few years I predict that Fish and Game will make this a drawing. For now, it continues to be an OTC hunt. About 30 bulls a year have been harvested here for the last several years. 

Choose any 10 days between Sept 20 and Oct 15. John Welsh (907) 623-7015


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Intriquing - thanks for posting

How much are licenses/tags for non-residents?


----------



## Ricklb (Aug 16, 2006)

I am interested and would like to hear more details. I have moose hunted in Alberta, Ontario and Newfoundland twice and would love to try Alaska.


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

i'd like details also. Cost, requirements location info. [email protected]
Thanks

Dale


----------

